# Killington April 2



## mishka (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm going to Killington next Wednesday. Anybody going to be there?

Also this is my first time to Killington during the season where more than one trail open lol. Would appreciate some advice


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

K is usually always 70 percent open after December. What's your skill level? Last weekend everything was
Awesome.  Not sure if they got rain, but. If you are a intermediate or expert.  Hit the k1 Gondi fist thing in the morning and ski the groomed double blacks to warm up. Then head over to bear. Wildfire is awesome and then try your luck on outer limits. Should be groomed and seeded bumps on skiers right. May be wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Skyeship & Ramshead base lodges closed as of today so don't plan on starting at those locations. Ramshead will open again next weekend & then close for the season but it won't be open mid-week. I'm not sure if they will continue to run stage II of the Skyeship gondola this week. It wasn't mentioned in their operating report whether it will or not. Otherwise most trails were still open as of this past Friday (last day I skied there), even the natural snow trails & woods. They did get rain Friday afternoon & from what I've heard again today. If things stay above freezing skiing should still be excellent albeit spring conditions. There was plenty of snow left on the mountain when I left. If the mountain freezes up it's a whole different story. The mountain should be empty. It was this past week & I'd expect even less people this week. Just ski the mountain up & down & try to avoid the traverse trails to get to different sections of the mountain. It's not that hard if you know how but people who don't know the mountain usually complain about the long traverses. Otherwise I hope you have a great day.

edit: I'd also recommend sticking to one trail pod for awhile to sample all the trails in that pod. People are often anxious to get to one section of the mountain or another & waste a lot of time getting to the different areas instead of skiing. There is plenty of time in the day to ski the whole mountain without jumping around. If it's warm out ski Bear early. It's usually the first area to soften up & can get quite mushy by the afternoon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Picture from K today.

:-o

Someone mentioned there was a lot of tree damage at higher elevations from the freezing rain today.


----------



## mishka (Mar 30, 2014)

nice and scary at the same time. 
As of right now forecast Monday Tuesday and Wednesday promising with temperature above freezing.

I better go to sharpen  edges again. If it's all freeze up I'll find out how my new MR110 skis can carve on ice


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

@steamboat 



> Skyeship & Ramshead base lodges closed as of today so don't plan on starting at those locations.



Really, that's terrible, probably a cost that does not need to be rendered as we approach the late season, however Mike S. has done a superb job at K, let's hope it keeps up.


As for @mishika,
Skyeship and Ramshead closed, if you do not have a solid ski/boarding fundamental under your belt.  Be careful, with SS-RH closed, you are left with mostly advanced terrain.  People can doubt me on this one, however it's not fun if you do not know what your doing coming off K1 peak.

Have fun, be careful,
Jaysunn


----------



## mishka (Mar 30, 2014)

all good here. I don't want to go to Skyeship or Ramshead anyway


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Plenty of blue/green trails still left open even without Skyeship & Ramshead being open. Even off K peak. Great northern is a green trail off K peak which leads you into the North Ridge area which is all pretty much intermediate skiing. Snowdon mountain as well as Bear is all intermediate skiing for the most part with the exclusion of Outer Limits & Devils Fiddle. I doubt fiddle will still be open anyway as it was getting a little boney at the bottom Fri. Snowshed will still be open which is all beginner terrain. If you want to ski Skye Lark, Bitter Sweet, Needles Eye area & you're coming off the Superstar chair I'd recommend going straight off the chair down the upper part of Gateway then cutting over to the Skye Peak chair to reach them. It's quite a pile of snow you have to climb over at the top of Superstar chair to reach them unless you just go down Superstar headwall. You could also make a right off the chair on Nivis Walk to reach them if you don't want to ski the head wall & just traverse across. You won't be able to get to Bear if you go this way unless you take Great Eastern down to the Bear cut off.


----------



## mishka (Mar 31, 2014)

looking at the snow report. Looks like half of the mountain close if not more. Hope temperature warmed up a little bit tomorrow into Wednesday


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 31, 2014)

@steamboat1



> Plenty of blue/green trails still left open even without Skyeship & Ramshead being open. Even off K peak. Great northern is a green trail off K peak which leads you into the North Ridge area* which is all pretty much ICY skied off, not a fun trail for a beginner.*


  Just My humble opinion, the first drop on the RIME / REASON access area, only about 100 feet from the gondi can be tough for a beginner. Under the Gondi, bumps up or is icy as heck.

EDIT:  The bold text is mine, not Steamboat1


----------



## skifree (Apr 1, 2014)

Kmart had a rough day today but was still a lot of fun . They have a bunch of snow and will ski great once the 1+ inches of freeze breaks up. 
I have a feeling mishka won't have any problems .


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> @steamboat1
> 
> Just My humble opinion, the first drop on the RIME / REASON access area, only about 100 feet from the gondi can be tough for a beginner. Under the Gondi, bumps up or is icy as heck.
> 
> EDIT:  The bold text is mine, not Steamboat1



Sounds like you haven't skied there lately.


----------



## skifree (Apr 1, 2014)

looks familiar


----------

